# Guns drawn on unlicensed contractor



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thanks for the u-tube post*

thanks for posting this....pretty cute....


It amazes me how many people will actually give those clowns 30% down on a job in cash
and never see them again.........

anyone who wants anything down on a job can hit the road.... 

or if they are legit, be willing to take master card....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I require a 50% down on any large job unless it's a client that I have an established relationship with. I'm a licensed contractor so if I don't show up the DBPR and a sheriff will be knocking on my door. The problem is when you put a down payment with an Unlicensed contractor. If he skips town what do you do? Cry about it and that's it.



Master Mark said:


> thanks for posting this....pretty cute....
> 
> 
> It amazes me how many people will actually give those clowns 30% down on a job in cash
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

In the first video the guy says "You aint got no license " ............I woulda told him "Aint GOT??? are you F'in retarded?"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't care how stupid the cop is; at least they are finally doing something about this.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*50% down*

I sometimes wonder if I should ask for %30 
down on a large job, 

but I think it would almost automatically get them to look elsewhere...


no offence meant here but I dont trust anyone when 
it comes to handing over money with only a piece of 
paper signed by the both of us. and a hand shake..


now...if they take master card, then its ok.
I might trust them that way.....

I know they will probably show up next week, 

they know that I can put a stop on the %50 charge on my card..


that cant drink that away for 60 days......


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I wish they would do that here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your trouble with trust. I don't usually have a problem. And I'm not interested in working for anyone who does have a problem with it. I just got screwed on a $5200 repipe, but at least I got halve down to cover the materials, gas permit. All I'm out is my labor (which sucks) but it's better than eating everything. You have to understand that in my state it's virtually impossible to collect on a construction contract. If the laws weren't skewed so much against the contractors then maybe it wouldn't me necessary but it is what it is.




Master Mark said:


> I sometimes wonder if I should ask for %30
> down on a large job,
> 
> but I think it would almost automatically get them to look elsewhere...
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I don't care how stupid the cop is; at least they are finally doing something about this.


 Not the cop the reporter guy or the guy asking the questions. Arrests dont mean shiot......how many actually paid a big fine or did jail time??? That was all a big show.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Protech said:


> Sorry to hear about your trouble with trust. I don't usually have a problem. And I'm not interested in working for anyone who does have a problem with it. I just got screwed on a $5200 repipe, but at least I got halve down to cover the materials, gas permit. All I'm out is my labor (which sucks) but it's better than eating everything. You have to understand that in my state it's virtually impossible to collect on a construction contract. If the laws weren't skewed so much against the contractors then maybe it wouldn't me necessary but it is what it is.


 They tell us right out at continuing ed that any case you start at 51% against the contractor. When cash is short a deposit is nice.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Just 51%?!?!?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think those stings were geared toward the contractors doing major work and running it kinda like a proper business. I feel like if those guys were doing 200.00 jobs and the like and also told the set-up guy "Hey I'm just a guy trying to get by...I'm not licensed" I dont think a damn thing could or would have been done. I have mixed feelings on this subject. The homeowners that hire the unlicensed guy is just as guilty as the guy doing the work if they know he''s unlicensed. My beef is when the unlicensed guy says he's licensed or provides fake certificates to the customer.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

God, I wish they would do that here. The state would make a lot of money doing that here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought one of those was in Jacksonville.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope Indiana people see that. I hope and pray the day comes that people get busted here for not having a license. :furious: 
I get real tired of non licensed guys not caring, because there is no enforcement. I told local State rep that I would volunteer time to help.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Three of the four videos are in California. In California the max you can ask for up front is 10%.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How are the collections laws in CA?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> How are the collections laws in CA?


Relatively easy lien laws as long as you file preliminary notices. As for the deposit you can also ask for more money the minute you drop material on the job.

Mark


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Three of the four videos are in California. In California the max you can ask for up front is 10%.
> 
> Mark


Max 10% I guess they also run the business for you.:no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just got a newsletter from my buddy it basically is an agency that goes after unlicensed contractors in Illinois. If we come across any advertising without the proper license number displayed they want us to give it to them. They will contact the business and tell them to either properly display their license per the Illinois licensing laws, or they will turn them into the state and have criminal charges brought up against them.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech said:


> YouTube - Guns Drawn on Unlicensed Contractors


 When did Al Pacino become a contractor? Movie business getting slow or what?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Relatively easy lien laws as long as you file preliminary notices. As for the deposit you can also ask for more money the minute you drop material on the job.
> 
> Mark


 That makes good sense. 10% to secure.....another whatever when materials are delivered. I wouldn't have a problem with that but I'd make a clause that once the materials are dropped and if no payment was made there would be a hefty restocking fee.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I just got a newsletter from my buddy it basically is an agency that goes after unlicensed contractors in Illinois. If we come across any advertising without the proper license number displayed they want us to give it to them. They will contact the business and tell them to either properly display their license per the Illinois licensing laws, or they will turn them into the state and have criminal charges brought up against them.


Ron,
shoot me a pm with your buddy's info. I will certainly start dropping dimes.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> shoot me a pm with your buddy's info. I will certainly start dropping dimes.


 Will do, I am going to scan the pages of the newsletter tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Ron,
> shoot me a pm with your buddy's info. I will certainly start dropping dimes.


 
Add me to that list too, Ron.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres why they dont have time here for that kinda stuff.
....watch the video!!!! Hilarious!!!!
http://www.wkrg.com/alabama/article/my-momma-aint-raise-no-robber/485911/Oct-27-2009_5-56-pm/


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I get 10%,40% and 40% after rough and full when finial ed, most of the time, but it is written on my contracts, we do not do alot of cold calls, most is referrals, and we are 100% licensed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Another thing which is interesting in California is an unlicensed contractor cannot be issued a judgement in court here. So if you hire one to do a $10,000 job and you never pay him there are no legal methods for him to collect. However, there are two sides to that. I had a client who was licensed as an individual in California and was owed $200,000 on a job. When he liened the property the owner came back and wanted the $1,300,000 he already paid him saying his Corporation which was licensed in Arizona not California did the job. As I was not part of that part of the case I never heard what happened.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Same here. "contracts entered into by unlicensed individuals unenforceable".

Also, we have a multiplier here. If an unlicensed contractor causes the property owner to suffer damages, the contractor is fined for 3 times the amount of damages actually caused.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the link to the PAMCANI http://www.pamcani.org/media/2009/license.html This letter is geared towards people hiring contractors, the Newsletter I have is from the to contractors, and it says the following. :

Legitimate plumbing contractors (particularly in Illinois and other states which a license is required) who adhere to established laws concerning licensing are understandably frustrated to run across a "handyman" or "home services" outfit that proclaims in their ad, flyer or yard sign that they perform a variety of tasks - mainly plumbing. Our friends at the Illinois PHCC took the lead last year by developing a letter that is sent to these "posers" (individuals who pretend to have the ability and right to perform plumbing work but without the burden of acquiring and maintaining a license). The letter notifies the addressee about the law being violated and clearly explains that consequences can include fines, the mandatory disconnecting of their business phones, and an order to cease the performance and advertising of plumbing without a license. PAMCANI applauds the Illinois PHCC in sharing our lack of patience with violators, and taking action to stop this practice. The state of the economy only magnifies the scope of problem.

Consumers and even business professionals more often than not are unaware of the license laws fro plumbing. in fact, many are surprised to learn about the years of training and the continuing education requirements for maintaining the state license. For that reason, PAMCANI has devoted a substantial portion of our marketing/advertising placements to educating the public about the licensing law. For the past two years, our "Know Your Air and Water" articles have run in the Sun Newspapers (a recently have been picked up in the Pioneer Press as well as the Fox Valley Labor News, and more publications (they all can be viewed on our website at www.pamcani.org). As often as possible, we have stressed the importance and value of the plumbing license. Our radio ad campaign (currently on numerous suburban radio stations that "ring" the Northern Illinois area) focuses on the license law, and even states "it is unlawful in Illinois to perform or advertise plumbing work without a license" during a well produced 60 second spot by our marketing firm (JV Murphy & Associates). The radio ad spot can be heard on our website as well.

PAMCANI, and our partner and allied associations, will continue to promote the fact that plumbing professionals are just that: experts who are trained and legally authorized to perform this work, and neither shortcuts nor imitators are to be tolerated. Thanks to the "Freedom of Information Act", PAMCANI has obtained a list from the Illinois Secretary of State's office that lists all licensed plumbing contractors in our state, and all licensed plumbers. The public (through our ads) is being invited to contact our office to verify the legitimacy of those who advertise plumbing work. Our association also continues to ask contractors, their employees and acquaintances to furnish us with ads, flyers and other communications pieces from those claiming to perform plumbing work in the absence of a license. Send them to us and in collaboration with the Illinois PHCC and our list, we will follow up. With a movement underway to possibly create a state registration or potential license for HVAC contractors (and perhaps for technicians), our willingness and ability to be proactive in protecting those who perform plumbing work lawfully is now even more crucial. Any new registration law should be stringent, and thoroughly monitored. The plumbing license law is an excellent model to follow, but enforcement and awareness remains an ongoing goal. We're all in this together, to help us help you.
​And here is the form from the Illinois PHHC site to report the unlicensed contractors. http://www.ilphcc.com/images/YourAssistanceNeeded.pdf


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

In the paper tonight I read. Maybe some more of that good you tube footage in the making.

http://www.tallahassee.com/article/...16/DBPR-to-crack-down-on-unlicensed-practices


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> In the first video the guy says "You aint got no license " ............I woulda told him "Aint GOT??? are you F'in retarded?"


 OK, now I was going to get defensive over you bashing the word ain't.... but the 'NEWSMAN' using the word ain't? And how many times did he use it? GOOD POINT TM!! :lol:
*Attention News Anchor:*
*Ain't ain't a word and I ain't gonna say it!!* :laughing:​


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry what are you guys talking about. I was busy toking on my blunt.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there a time limit when you can go back to your post to edit it? I noticed I had some real poor grammar in one of my posts. Massive typo's like leaving out words and all. But there is no edit button anymore.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

In California unlicensed Handymen can do work as long as it doesn't total more than $500 material and labor. Of course they can separate the work as different jobs and bill separately making the work look like separate jobs, therefore not exceeding the $500 limit at any one time. Quite a loophole.:furious:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> In California unlicensed Handymen can do work as long as it doesn't total more than $500 material and labor. Of course they can separate the work as different jobs and bill separately making the work look like separate jobs, therefore not exceeding the $500 limit at any one time. Quite a loophole.:furious:


Not quite:

§ 7048. Contracts aggregating less than specified amount; When exemption not applicableThis chapter does not apply to any work or operation on one undertaking or project by one or more contracts, the aggregate contract price which for labor, materials, and all other items, is less than five hundred dollars ($500), that work or operations being considered of casual, minor, or inconsequential nature.

This exemption does not apply in any case wherein the work of construction is only a part of a larger or major operation, whether undertaken by the same or a different contractor, or in which a division of the operation is made in contracts of amounts less than five hundred dollars ($500) for the purpose of evasion of this chapter or otherwise.

This exemption does not apply to a person who advertises or puts out any sign or card or other device which might indicate to the public that he or she is a contractor or that he or she is qualified to engage in the business of a contractor.

Added Stats 1939 ch 37 § 1. Amended Stats 1945 ch 1361 § 1; Stats 1977 ch 416 § 1; Stats 1986 ch 293 § 1; Stats 1998 ch 633 § 3 (SB 2217); Stats 2004 ch 865 § 8 (SB 1914).

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Florida has similar laws but enforcement is virtually non-existent and the law is not so clearly written out so that any government goon can understand it.



ToUtahNow said:


> Not quite:
> 
> § 7048. Contracts aggregating less than specified amount; When exemption not applicableThis chapter does not apply to any work or operation on one undertaking or project by one or more contracts, the aggregate contract price which for labor, materials, and all other items, is less than five hundred dollars ($500), that work or operations being considered of casual, minor, or inconsequential nature.
> 
> ...


----------

